# what is this dmesg error telling me?



## userxbw (Aug 17, 2019)

This system was running fine, I wasn't seeing none of this, now  I am seeing this error when I boot up. Searching it I see something about sound but my sound is working fine like before this error started showing up.

```
hdac0: Command timeout on address 0
hdac0: Reset setting timeout
hdac0: Command timeout on address 0
hdac0: Command timeout on address 0
```
I don't have any idea what it is or why it is so I do not know what to look at to try and stop it from doing this.

anyone?


----------

